# Wo kann man in und um FFM Downhill fahren????



## Trailman (24. August 2003)

Hallo Zusamen,

habe mir vor kurzem ein DH Bike gekauft, ich habe keine lust immer in irgendein Bike Park zufahren der hunderte von KM entfernt ist!!!

Kennt jemand hier in oder um FFM ein Legale oder Gedultete DH Strecke???

Wer von euch fährt aus FFM noch Downhill so ca. 17 Jahre???
Könnten ja zusammen rumfahren.

Mfg Basti


----------



## michi220573 (24. August 2003)

Man kann von der Hohemark mit dem Bus auf den Gr. Feldberg shutteln. Von dort gibt es diverse Trails zurück zur Hohemark, die auch mit dem DH-Moped Spaß machen. Wegen des Sachstandes bzgl. einer permanenten DH-Strecke solltest Du Dich vielleicht an www.rohloff-brothers.de wenden, denn die planen in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Landratsamt bzw. der Naturparkbehörde Hochtaunus den Bau einer Strecke. Oder Du findest Dich am WE an der Hohemark ein und wartest auf andere Downhiller, die Dich vielleicht mitnehmen. Dabei aber viel Glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rm7 Flame (24. August 2003)

Feldberg ist aufjedenfall ganz lustig.

Und ca. 40Km von Frankfurt ist ne sehr geile strecke bei der Burg-Frankenstein "Die  Rinne".

Zum Dirt-fahren kann man nach Offenbach in den Wald falls es dich auch interessiert.


----------



## Keili (25. August 2003)

Wenn du an die Rinne willst schau mal bei uns auf der Seite rein. Da hats ein paar Tips und Shuttelzeiten.

Wichtig ist beim Biken am Frankenstein nur, dass die Strecke nur solange geduldet wird, wie da keiner ******* baut! Also nie ohne Vorabkontrolle die Wanderwege kreutzen. Ist im Moment doppelt wichtig, weil wir mit dem Oberförster über eine Legalisierung verhandeln und nachdem dieses Jahr noch keinerlei größere Zwischenfälle waren haben wir auch gute Karten!


----------



## biketrialer (26. August 2003)

steig auf trial um........das geht überall!! 
toto


----------



## michi220573 (26. August 2003)

Der Mann will fahren, nicht hüpfen.


----------



## Trailman (29. August 2003)

Danke für die Tipps!!!

Hat in dem Forum einer Lust mit mir da oder woanderster DH zufahren, also einer wo aus Frankfurt Main oder nähere umgebung kommt?

Oder wo und wann treffen sich Downhill fahrer?

 

Mfg Basti


----------



## Ferraristi (2. September 2003)

@ Rm7 Flame:

Du sagst, Dirt gibts in Offenbach im Wald...wo denn genau?


----------



## THEYO (2. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Ferraristi _
> *@ Rm7 Flame:
> 
> Du sagst, Dirt gibts in Offenbach im Wald...wo denn genau? *



wollen wir hier im forum net soo stark veröffentlichen..... die srecke is nur geduldet, wenn du bock hast koenen wir uns ma treffen und dich mitnhemen...

mfg
yo


----------



## Ferraristi (3. September 2003)

bin nicht wirklich ein dirt-fahrer, habs noch nie gemacht...würde mich eigentlich nur mal interessieren...wie wärs per private message?


----------



## guuuude (6. September 2003)

Also Dhler gibt es im Taunus schon jede Menge.

Uns sind heute bestimmt 8 Stück entgegen gekommen Die Dunkelziffer ist Höher ;-)

Einfach mit dem Bus bis auffen gr. Feldberg hoch und nach den Jungs ausschau halten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (11. September 2003)

Bevor Ihr Mist baut, empfehle ich Euch §4 Abs.1 Nr.11 und §6 Abs.1 Nr.2 der  *Landschaftsschutzverordnung Osttaunus* (LSVO) zur Lektüre.

Also bleibt auf den Wegen. Verstöße können Vorurteile gegen Biker bestätigen und  sich auch zum Nachteil derer niederschlagen, die versuchen, im Taunus eine legale DH-Strecke siehe Posting von michi220573 zustandezubekommen!

Nebenbei geht es ins Geld, s.o. LSVO, wenn man erwischt wird (ist gerade, wie mir eben ein Forstamt mitteilte, vor kurzem passiert).


----------



## michi220573 (11. September 2003)

11. das Reiten und Radfahren abseits der Wege oder dafür besonders zugelassener Flächen, in Bereichen mit Entmischungsplänen auf gesperrten oder abseits der ausgewiesenen Wege oder Flächen;  (Ergänzung: ... ist verboten !!!)



@ Tilman: Ihr solltet in der lsv-Internetausgabe nochmal nachlesen, denn der Punkt 11 wird als Punkt 17 wortgleich wiederholt, aber das ist nur nebensächlich.

An alle anderen: Downhill ist genauso Definitionssache wie alles andere im Leben auch. Wenn es also "nur" um das Bergabfahren an sich geht, kann man das im Taunus überall auf offiziellen Wegen oder wenigstens auf solchen, die - Wegedefinition hin oder her - als solche erkennbar sind. Viele richtig lohnende Singletrails, die auch hier und da steil bergab führen, sind sogar mit Wanderwegszeichen gekennzeichnet. Ansonsten bleibt die Rinne und die Hoffnung auf die offizielle Strecke der Rohloff-Brothers (siehe weiter oben). Da sollten dann aber ggf. auch die mithelfen, die jetzt unbedingt eine DH-Strecke haben wollen, wenn die Brothers überhaupt Hilfe wünschen. Weiß man ja nicht, wie elitär manche Menschen zu sein glauben. Das war jetzt aber kein Vorwurf, denn ich kenne die Leute gar nicht. Aber unterschrieben habe ich damals bei der Unterschriftensammlung natürlich.


----------



## michi220573 (11. September 2003)

§ 6 Ordnungswidrigkeiten

(1) Ordnungswidrig im Sinne des § 43 Abs. 3 Nr. 10 Hessisches Naturschutzgesetz handelt, wer im Landschaftsschutzgebiet vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig

1. eine in § 3 dieser Verordnung verbotene Handlung vornimmt, oder  
2. ohne die erforderliche Genehmigung eine in § 4 dieser Verordnung genannte Handlung vornimmt, soweit diese Handlung nicht in § 5 dieser Verordnung von der Genehmigungspflicht ausgenommen oder durch Befreiung gemäß § 30b Hessisches Naturschutzgesetz zugelassen wurde. 


(2) Die Ordnungswidrigkeit kann nach § 43 Abs. 4 Hessisches Naturschutzgesetz mit einer Geldbuße bis zu einhunderttausend Euro geahndet werden. 

[...]






Michi ohne Worte ...


----------



## Tilman (11. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von michi220573 _
> *Tilman: Ihr solltet in der lsv-Internetausgabe nochmal nachlesen, denn der Punkt 11 wird als Punkt 17 wortgleich wiederholt*



Danke!

O-Text unter http://mitglied.lycos.de/TILMAN_KLUGE/LSG/LSVO1.html


----------



## THEYO (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tilman _
> *
> Nebenbei geht es ins Geld, s.o. LSVO, wenn man erwischt wird (ist gerade, wie mir eben ein Forstamt mitteilte, vor kurzem passiert). *



ach ja......  frag da mal den eroeffner dieses threads dazu, der sollte da bescheid wissen!! selbst schuld wenn man unter der woche da rumeiert und sich mit den busfahrern anlegt!!!

aber das projekt legale downhillstrecke is doch wohl eh gestorben, mangels beteiligung an treffen zur organisation, usw...... (hab das auf jeden fall so bei den rohloff-brothers gelesen und auch von den entsprechenden leuten gehoert..... :-(

mfg
yo


----------



## Tilman (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von THEYO _
> *aber das projekt legale downhillstrecke is doch wohl eh gestorben, mangels beteiligung an treffen zur organisation, usw...... (hab das auf jeden fall so bei den rohloff-brothers gelesen und auch von den entsprechenden leuten gehoert..... *



Jaja, das ist eben der Mist, sobald es vom BikeSattel an den Schreibtisch geht (ohne Papierkram is´ nun mal nix), geht es bei vielen Bikern mit Downhill downhill. Es ist halt ärgerlich, wenn einerseits in vielen Threads auf den Behörden herumgehackt wird, aber wenn diese die Gelegenheit bieten, eventuell etwas in Sachen DH auf die Beine zu stellen, kommt nichts von der BikeBasis. Aber man soll die Hoffnung ja nie aufgeben,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi220573 (12. September 2003)

Wie hoch sind denn die Chancen, dass es überhaupt mal eine offizielle Strecke geben könnte, unabhängig von tatsächlichen Projekten? Wie steht denn die Behörde dazu und welche Auflagen stellt sie?


----------



## Tilman (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von THEYO _
> *aber das projekt legale downhillstrecke is doch wohl eh gestorben, mangels beteiligung an treffen zur organisation, usw...... (hab das auf jeden fall so bei den rohloff-brothers gelesen und auch von den entsprechenden leuten gehoert..... *



Jaja, das ist eben der Mist, sobald es vom BikeSattel an den Schreibtisch geht (ohne Papierkram is´ nun mal nix), geht es bei vielen Bikern mit Downhill downhill. Es ist halt ärgerlich, wenn einerseits in vielen Threads auf den Behörden herumgehackt wird, aber wenn diese die Gelegenheit bieten, eventuell etwas in Sachen DH auf die Beine zu stellen, kommt nichts von der BikeBasis. Aber man soll die Hoffnung ja nie aufgeben,


----------



## michi220573 (12. September 2003)

Ganz schön überarbeitet unsere Behörden, wenn sie jetzt schon doppelt posten.


----------



## Tilman (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von michi220573 _
> *Ganz schön überarbeitet unsere Behörden, wenn sie jetzt schon doppelt posten. *



Endlich nimmt das mal jemand zur Kenntnis!


----------



## THEYO (13. September 2003)

also meines wissens is downhill strecke am Feldberg doch sowieso rechtlich tabu, oder bin ich da falsch informiert??? 
meiner meinung nach liegt das mit der beteiligung an diesen trefen und dem papierkram daran dass sich niemand dafuer verantwortlich fuehlt!!! 

mfg
yo


----------



## Tilman (14. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von THEYO _
> *also meines wissens is downhill strecke am Feldberg doch sowieso rechtlich tabu, oder bin ich da falsch informiert???
> meiner meinung nach liegt das mit der beteiligung an diesen trefen und dem papierkram daran dass sich niemand dafuer verantwortlich fuehlt!!!*



Amf Feldberg ist der Siegfriedsschuß out. Das Gelände ist ohnehin erosionsgefährdet und im übrigen werden Wanderwege gekreuzt.


----------



## THEYO (14. September 2003)

hmm sowas hatte ich auch schon gehoert.... wie siehts dennn rechtlich am altkoenig aus?? ich denk mal ueber dieses forum erreicht man mehr leute als das ganze ueber das rohloff-brothers forum abzuwickeln, da schaut eh alle 3 tage nur ma einer rein und en neuen post gibs da so ca. alle 6 wochenn mal...... also wenn es trotz der aktion von den jungs da letzte woche trotzdem noch ne chance gibt was legales im taunus zu bauen find ich koennen wir das auf jeden fall mal hier ueber dieses forum aufziehen, hiermit errreicht man einfach mehr und einfach engagiertere leute.......

mfg
yo


----------



## guuuude (14. September 2003)

Dazu müsste man aber alles erklären bzw. nochmal neu aufrollen um was es überhaupt geht. Jaja Downhillstrecke iss klar ;-)

Ein paar Infos und konkrete Angaben wären ned schlecht

Danke


----------



## Tilman (14. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von guuuude _
> *Dazu müsste man aber alles erklären bzw. nochmal neu aufrollen um was es überhaupt geht. *



Also, was eine gescheite Downhill-Strecke ist, müßten Biker besser als Behörden wissen...... 

Wie schon gesagt, positive Aussagen kann und will ich (de jure immer im Dienst) im Forum nicht machen, weil das hieße, daß eine Behörde über die Köpfe der Waldeigentümer hinweg diskutieren würde. 

Und aufgrund weniger Biker, die sich hier leider aufführen wie die Wildsau (Biken auf den Wällen des  Altkönigs - Kulturdenkmal, Naturdenkmal .- etc.) und das Biker-Image verderben, sind hier einige Waldeigentümer und Gemeindeverwaltungen verständlicherweise ziemlich sensibel.

Aber Ideen kann man richten an

Kreisausschuß des Hochtaunuskreises
Fachbereich Umwelt
Landratsamt
Ludwig Erhard Anlage
61452 Bad Homburg

Fon 06172 999 6000
MAIL

in Kopie (unbedingt!) an

Zweckverband Naturpark Hochtaunus
Geschäftsführung
Pestalozzistrasse
61250 Usingen

Fon 06081 2885 
MAIL

Man kann auch zuersrt an eine Gemeinde herantreten.

Im Landratsamt liegt u.a. der Landschaftsplan aus (Kartenauszüge sind edv-mäßig nach Anmeldung, Fon 07162 999 6000, möglich), den man auch bei den Gemeinden (Anschriften) und beim Planungsverband Frankfurt (Fon 069 2577-0) einsehen kann. Es gibt ihn auch als CD-ROM zu kaufen. Beim Planungsverband gibt's auch den  Flächennutzungsplan für den Hochtaunuskreis und Luftbilder vom Hochtaunuskreis im Internet.


----------



## THEYO (14. September 2003)

uh.....

S-C-H-E-I-S-S  Bürokratie!!!!
tut mir leid dass ich das so sagen muss..... aber meiner meinung nach hoert sich des alles so kompliziert an, dass es locker 2 jahre dauern wuerde bis es mal losgehen koennte von wegen schaufeln und strecke bauen..... und dabei koennte das land oder der kreis daran noch was verdienen..... warum einfach wenns auch umständlich geht......

sorry, aber so is nun mal meine meinung.

mfg
yo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (14. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von THEYO _
> *uh..... S-C-H-E-I-S-S  Bürokratie!!!!*



Was kann die Verwaltung dafür und was hat das mit Bürokratie zu tun,daß, obwohl im Taunus täglich Hunderte von Bikern fahren, dort
offensichtlich keine Biker vorkommen, die wissen, was sie konkret wollen, 
sie es daher auch nicht konkret sagen, 
Biker offensichtlich zu selten in der Lage sind, sich mit Behörden an einem Runden Tisch zu treffen und
dann, wenn man sich grundsätzlich auf eine Location geeignet hat, die Biker nicht zu Potte kommen?

So ist das!
. 
. 
*Wenn ich dann lese, daß sich Leute ein Problem daraus machen, ob sie bestimmte Fahrradteile abmontieren können, damit das Ding geiler aussieht und die Briefkastenonkel von BIKE & Co damit bemühen, weil es Sicherheitsprobleme damit geben könnte, dann frag´ ich mich nicht mehr, warum manche Leute keine Zeit für die "Bürokratie" haben.
 *


----------



## guuuude (14. September 2003)

Naja ich würd sagen es ist wie immer wenn was auf die Beine gestellt werden soll.

Erst haben alle eine Große Klappe und im Endeffekt passiert nix!!!!

Das Prob ist doch ...WER soll sich als Hauptantragsteller bereiterklären einen großteil der Arbeit zu machen? Müsste es nicht 
a.) über einen MTB oder so. Verein laufen
b.) als Privatperson 
gemacht werden.

wer ist dazu bereit sich das aufzuhalsen??

Und schon bist du wieder am ANfang.

Ist halt meistens so

mfg


----------



## Tilman (14. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von guuuude _
> *Naja ich würd sagen es ist wie immer wenn was auf die Beine gestellt werden soll.*



Du sagst es, nur damit kommt keine DH-Strecke zustande.

* ...oder hätte ich noch bei den Adressen dazuschreiben sollen, wo das Klo ist und wo dort wiederum das Papier hängt? *


----------



## guuuude (14. September 2003)

Naja das würde den Weg dahin zumindest vereinfachen!

Bei mir ists halt so das ich mich eventuell irgendwie mit Arbeit beteiligen würde ABER never den initiator machen würde!! Dafür hab ich gar ned die Zeit.

Und sooo wichtig ist mir ne Dh Strecke auch ned. Schön wenns eine gibt, bin wie gesagt auch bereit etwas dafür zu tun, aber im Rahmen halt.

mfg


----------



## THEYO (14. September 2003)

war ja ma wieder klar dass das alle wieder persoenlich nehmen...... mich hat einfach angekotzt, dass es fuer mich nicht eindeutig geklärt war wer im taunus fuer was zustaendig ist! anstatt das ich irgendwo hingehen kann mit ner präsentation undd ie vorstellen kann und dann ne antwort kriege ob DH strecke ja oder nein muss ich mich an 5 verschieden stellen gleichzeitig wenden  -  das meine ich mit buerokratie!!! also regt euch ma wieder bischen ab!! wenn ich mich mit 5 behoerden gleichzeitig rumschlagen muss is doch klar dass das im endeffekt nix wird weil die behoerden dass unterienander geregelt kriegen.
also nix so persoenlich nehmen!!
mfg
yo


----------



## guuuude (14. September 2003)

Nur ein bissi persönlich ;-)

Naja es sollte halt einfach mal jeder schauen wie weit er/sie bereit ist auch was dafür zu tun!!!!

Sonst wird das bestimmt nix!!!


----------



## Tilman (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von THEYO _
> *.....irgendwo hingehen kann mit ner präsentation undd ie vorstellen kann und dann ne antwort kriege ob DH strecke ja oder nein muss ich mich an 5 verschieden stellen gleichzeitig wenden  -  das meine ich mit buerokratie!!! *



Alles nur Ausreden und Gejammere!!!! Bürokratie wäre, wenn ich Dir nicht sagen würde, wohin Du gehen mußt. Oder soll ich das Gehen auch noch machen? Und hast Du so wenig Ahnung von Internet, daß Du die empfohlenen Pläne nicht selber aufrufen kannst. um ´reinzuschauen? Soll ich Dir das ins Keyboard eintippen? Ich hab´selten so etwas phlegmatisches erlebt. 

Wer sagt denn im übrigen, daß man sich an 5 Stellen gleichzeitig wenden soll?. Das steht hier an keiner Stelle im Thread. Ich habe für den Anfang von von zweien geschrieben, nicht irgendwo, sondern mit Adresse (Naturschutz und Naturpark)  und dann kommt das eine nach dem anderen. 

Du kannst ja auch sonst irgendwo hingehen (zum EDEKA z.B.), aber ich garantiere da für nix. Vielleicht solltest Du, wenn Du auf 5 Stellen (s.o.)  kommst, mal Deinen Computer reparieren, er zeigt wahrscheinlich die  _2_ kopfüber an und das sieht dann wie eine _5_ aus.......

So, und wenn Du hierher ins Landratsamt gehen kannst _mit ner präsentation und die vorstellen kannst, kriegst Du dann ´ne Antwort, ob DH strecke ja oder nein_ wenn die Präsentation ohne und wenn und aber könnte ´was taugt und andere Belange nicht entgegenstehen. Sonst nicht! Nicht nur Bike-Karten, aus denen nix an Info ´rüberkommt, sind Müll, das gilt auch für Anträge/Präsentationen, in denen nicht gesagt wird, was Sache ist. 

Wenn man etwas mit mehrere Behörden auf einmal abstimmen will/muß, dann auch das nicht irgendwo, sondern sinnvollerweise am Runden Tisch. Mehr als mein Büro anbieten kann ich nun ja auch nicht. Aber so wie Du es schreibst, ist wohl auch das unheimlich kompliziert. Dabei ist es völlig ungefährlich, sich mit verschiedenen Behörden zusammenzusetzen, um denen zusammen zu sagen, was bikemäßig abgehen soll. 

In Erwartung der nächsten Ausrede (ich warte nur drauf, daß als nächstes kommt, von Frankfurt sei es zu weit nach Bad Homburg.....) oder des nächsten Lamentos über Bürokratie


----------



## THEYO (15. September 2003)

/me wohnt in bonames, also is bad homburg nix zu weit....

werd dass dann mal hier mit den kollegen besprechen, ham im moment noch en anderes (unkomplizierteres!!!  ) projekt am laufen..... das läuft dann auf privatgrund, den wir evtl. als gruppe anmieten..... werd den link zu dem thread mal weitergebn, dann finden sich sicher noch en paar die mitmachen, ma ne kleine runde durchn taunus fahren und schauen wo man (theoretisch) ne dh strecke bauen koennte.... weil ohne shuttlemoeglichkeiten macht das nicht wirklich viel sinn, 20kg bikes den berg hochfahren is nix.....

mfg
yo 


@tilman....... so sind biker eben!!


----------



## Tilman (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von THEYO _
> */me wohnt in bonames, also is bad homburg nix zu weit....
> 
> werd dass dann mal hier mit den kollegen besprechen, ham im moment noch en anderes (unkomplizierteres!!!  ) projekt am laufen..... das läuft dann auf privatgrund, den wir evtl. als gruppe anmieten.....*



*Denk´ dran, auch auf Privatgrund bzw. Pachtgrund gelten die einschlägigen Gesetze etc., die es so in Sachen Feld-, Wald- und Wiesennutzung, Baurecht und Naturschutz etc. gibt. * 

Der wirklich einzige Vorteil (aber auch nicht mehr) bei Privatgrund bzw. Pachtgrund ist (man selber also als Eigentümer oder Pächter auftritt), daß man sich selber die Eigentümerzustimmung erteilen kann und da nicht mit anderen widerspenstigen öffentlich rechtlichen Grundstückbesitzern herumzackern muß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THEYO (15. September 2003)

dat wird wenn dann eh ne dirtline, so wie ich das verstanden hab is dass anvisierte gelände sowas wie brachliegendes bauland, und gegen nen paar erdhuegel wird wohl niemand wirklich was sagen koennen.... probleme koennte es allerdings mit der startrampe geben....

mfg
yo


----------



## Tilman (15. September 2003)

Frag sicherheitshalber einen Architekten. Sichere Sich auch wegen der Nutzung der Strecke ab, soweit da Dritte au0ßer Eurer Gruppe drauf fahren. Ein Haftungsverzicht hilft da nur dann weiter, wenn die Betroffenen über die Gefahren informiert wurden bzw. sie erkennen konnten. Wenn also die Startrampe zusammenbricht, kann ggf. ein Haftungsausschluß wenig wert sein, solange die Betreiber sie selber weiter nutzen und sie für Dritte nicht sperren. Denn ein Dritter muß in einem solchen Fall selbst dann davon ausgehen, daß eine solche Rampe grundsätzlich nicht zusammenbricht, wenn man ihm vorher gesagt hat Paß  auf, das Ding kracht zusammen.


----------



## Haiflyer (15. September 2003)

tillman ich hab dir ne pm geschikct bitte antworte
danke


----------



## michi220573 (16. September 2003)

sollte man das Thema hier ...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t77348.html

... weiter diskutieren, denn im Taunus gibt es nix als Wanderwege und bis zu einer Freigabe wie unter o.a. Thread angedacht wird es auch nix anderes geben.


----------



## Tilman (22. September 2003)

BULLSHIT !

Eben kommt mir ein Vermerk auf den Tisch.

4 von einem  Forstamt offroad ertappte (hier namentlich bekannte) Montainbiker hätten gegenüber dem Forstbeamten geäußert,  daß sich keiner um ihr Anliegen Down Hill Strecke  kümmern würde. 
Sie hätten zusammen mit einem Fahrradgeschäft eine Unterschriftenaktion mit bereits 600 Unterschriften laufen, Anträge an die Städte Bad Homburg und Oberursel sowie den Hochtaunus-Kreis wären abgelehnt worden.

Das ist schon recht dreist, wenn man sagt, daß sich keiner um ihr Anliegen Down Hill Strecke  kümmern würde, man aber selber pennt und auch noch behauptet, Anträge an die Städte Bad Homburg und Oberursel sowie den Hochtaunus-Kreis wären abgelehnt worden. Letzteres (betr. Hochtaunuskreis) ist schlichtweg gelogen, diese Anträge gibt es gar nicht, also konnten sie gar nicht abgelehnt werden. Im Gegenteil wurde

 zweimal für ein Projekt von Kreis, Forst und Naturpark eine positive Entscheidung in Aussicht gestellt und 

das Projekt jeweils von den Bikern durch Untätigkeit beerdigt.

Ob Lügen von Leuten, die es besser wissen müssen* und Versuche, von eigener Un-Tätigkeit abzulenken, geeignet sind, einer DH-Stecke förderlich zu sein, bezweifle ich. Besser wäre es, wenn diese 600 Unterschriftenaktionäre (Rückzieher zwecklos, Unterschrift ist Unterschrift) etwas zustandebringen würden, was als Antrag tauglich wäre! Dafür müssen sie ihren Hintern halt mal auf einen Schreibtischstuhl statt aufs Bike setzen.

    

*) Zudem haben zwei  der Ertappten lt. Google nachweislich fundierte PC-Kenntnisse, so daß sie den Antrags-Krempel auch mal zu Papier bríngen könnten, anstatt die Förster mit Gerüchten zu beschäftigen.


----------



## guuuude (22. September 2003)

Ist zwar jetzt ein klitzekleines Bissi Off topic aber................

Tilman du sagtest das wenn man etwas sieht im Taunus was ausser der Reih ist, Baumstämme die irgendwo rumliegen wo sie ned hingehören etc. soll man sich an dich wenden.

Ok also basse ma uff ;-)

Die Bank am Altkönig von wo man auf den Feldberg gucken kann ist ziemlich kaputt und stell ein relativ großes Verletzungs Risiko dar. Rückenlehne geht kaputt!!!!!

Naja vielleicht bist du der richtige ansprechpartner. Ach nochwas
WARUM gibt es ned wenigstens 1-2 Mülleimer????

Ned für mich aber mich kotzen die ganzen leeren Flaschen etc einfach an die da rumliegen. Vielleciht werden es so ein paar weniger!

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (22. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von guuuude _
> *Ist zwar jetzt ein klitzekleines Bissi Off topic aber................
> 
> Tilman du sagtest das wenn man etwas sieht im Taunus was ausser der Reih ist, Baumstämme die irgendwo rumliegen wo sie ned hingehören etc. soll man sich an dich wenden.
> ...



Das mit der Bank gebe ich weiter.

Was die Papierkörbe angeht, dies auch, nur haben wir hier das Problem (gilt auch für die Naturpark-Parkplätze), daß dort, wo Papierkörbe stehen,  meistens nachher nicht unbedingt die Papierkörbe voll sind, dafür aber jede Menge volle Müllsäcke danebenstehen.


----------



## guuuude (22. September 2003)

Was die Papierkörbe angeht, dies auch, nur haben wir hier das Problem (gilt auch für die Naturpark-Parkplätze), daß dort, wo Papierkörbe stehen, meistens nachher nicht unbedingt die Papierkörbe voll sind, dafür aber jede Menge volle Müllsäcke danebenstehen.


Ja das stimmt wohl, nur kommt man auf den Altkönig relativ schwer mit nem Müllsack hoch ;-))))

Es ist echt zum Kótzen das die Schwachmaten ihren Müll ned wegräumen können. Irgendwan erwische ich so einen/eine  

Ich kanns in der Stadt ja noch irgendwie nachvollziehen aber verdamt nochmal ned im Taunus!!!!!!!!!!!

Super das du dich drum kümmerst!!!


----------



## Tilman (22. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von guuuude _
> *Ja das stimmt wohl, nur kommt man auf den Altkönig relativ schwer mit nem Müllsack hoch ;-))))
> 
> Es ist echt zum Kótzen das die *



Das habe ich auch mal gedacht, aber nach 12 Jahren Naturschutzbehörde im Hochtaunuskreis sage ich zu solchen Sachen nie mehr, daß irgendetwas _nicht_ geht.



Aber im übrigen läßt es mir keine Ruh´, daß da 600 Leute Unterschriften für eine DH Strecke hinterlassen haben, aber trotzdem noch nicht mal ein DH-Projekt planreif bekommen. Siehe aber auch Rohloff Forum.


----------



## Bender-Styler (23. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tilman _
> *BULLSHIT !
> 
> Eben kommt mir ein Vermerk auf den Tisch.
> ...



Hallo,

ich muss schon sagen, um diese Unterschriften und Anträge hat sich kein ...... gekümmert von euch Förstern und so Typen. Was habt ihr gemacht? Ihr habt mal blöd darüber gelacht, aber mehr auch nicht!!! Wo wurde denn eine Strecke angeboten?! Soviel ich weiß an der Saalburg!!! Wo 0% gefälle ist, da kann man echt super DH fahren, muss ich schon sagen.
Es gibt doch eine DH Strecke am Feldberg!!! Wieso wird die nicht einfach legaliesiert?
Kümmert euch doch mal darum und nicht immer um andere Plätze für ne Strecke!!!


----------



## Tilman (23. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bender-Styler _
> *ich muss schon sagen, um diese Unterschriften und Anträge hat sich kein ...... gekümmert von euch Förstern und so Typen. Was habt ihr gemacht? Ihr habt mal blöd darüber gelacht, aber mehr auch nicht!!! *



Gelacht? Wer, wo? Träume werden nicht dadurch besser, indem man sie wiederholt. Um es meinerseits zu wiederholen, ich habe hier weder Unterschriften noch Anträge liegen, über die ich auch nur hätte lachen können. Erzähl´ keine Märchen!  

Anträge gibt es hier keine und wo kein Antrag oder zumindest Vorschlag (damit´s erst mal nix kostet), kann eine Behörde weder JA noch NEIN sagen, sondern nur feststellen, daß da 600 Leute offensichtlich Unterschriften in einem Fahrradgeschäft , aber keinen  Strich auf der Topo-Karte (TK25) zustandebekommen. 

Lägen Anträge vor,  (Darstellung der Strecke, Kreuzungen mit Wanderwegen, Rückführung, Klo, Sicherungs- und Haftpflichten, etc., denn wenn der erste krankenhausreif auf der Fresse liegt, wird er sich schon fragen, wer  denn das bezahlt). wären diese zu prüfen. 



> *Saalburg*



Wer wann wo?



> *Es gibt doch eine DH Strecke am Feldberg!!! Wieso wird die nicht einfach legaliesiert? Kümmert euch doch mal darum und nicht immer um andere Plätze für ne Strecke!!!*



Nicht andere auffordern, selber drum kümmern. Mal nicht auf den Feldberg biken, sondern ins Landratsamt oder Rathaus. Wie gesagt, wo ist der Antrag oder zumindest eine brauchbare Anfrage oder ein brauchbarer Vorschlag? Der Siegfriedsschuß ist im übrigen aus hier im Thread schon genannten Gründen out.

Es wurden im übrigen *zusammen mit Bikern* zwei alternative Gebiete ausgemacht, wo DH möglich wäre und wo es keine Probleme mit konkurrierenden Nutzungen gäbe. Ich werde hier im Forum aber keine Gebiete nennen.

Ich glaube nicht, daß ich nochmal eine solche Zusage für ein Gebiet machen werde, wenn ich hinterher erleben muß, daß die Biker nichts zuende bringen würden. Das nächste Mal wird also eine Anfrage oder ein Vorschlag nur dann bearbeitet, wenn mindestens

der Name eines verantwortlichen Ansprechpartners (Person oder e.V.) angegeben,

eine Zustimmung des Grundstücksbesitzers vorhanden,

eine eindeutige Kartierung enthalten
ist. Diese drei Sachen kann eine Behörde Bikern nicht abnehmen. 

Wenn jemandem das nicht paßt, dann soll er einen Antrag (in der Regel Landschaftsschutzverordnung Osttaunus) stellen. Was da alles ´reinmuß, ist bei mir zu erfahren. Den Rest würde dann zwar die Behörde machen, aber das kostet  - auch bei Ablehnung - Gebühren. Wenn hinterher der Grundstücksbesitzer streikt, ist das Geld halt weg.


----------



## michi220573 (23. September 2003)

Das Problem ist immer das gleiche - es fehlt an der Organisation. Neben den Leuten, die eine Strecke bauen und legalisieren wollten, gibt es die, die so einen Antrag auch tatsächlich stellen können und andere, die eine bestehende Strecke gern mitnutzen würden und vielleicht auch gute Ideen haben, selbst aber keinen Finger krumm machen wollen. Diese zusammen zu bringen scheint schier unmöglich. Erst recht, wenn der Antrag Geld kostet und bei einem positiven Bescheid der Behörden vom kapitalistischen Großgrundbesitzer doch noch zunichte gemacht werden könnte. Wenn jetzt z.B. 10 Gleichgesinnte die fiesen Geldbeträge abdrücken würden, kämen plötzlich 100 andere aus dem Gebüsch und würden auch auf der Strecke biken wollen, für die sie keinen Pfennig gezahlt haben. Ich vermute, solange das ganze nicht wie in Willingen oder Bad Wildbad als offizielle "Rennstrecke" oder Bikepark oder sonst wie, aber im Interesse und auf Initiative eines korrekten Betreibers errichtet wird, wird es nie dazu kommen, dass solch eine Strecke entsteht. Ob man sich eine Schwimmhalle oder eine Kartbahn oder eine DH-Strecke bauen will - man braucht die Kohle und das Grundstück bzw. die Zustimmung der Eigners und die Genehmigung der vielen deutschen Ämter und muss danach Eintritt nehmen. Lasst einen Halbgewalkten auf Eure Strecke, der sich den Hintern bricht oder auch nur Eure Brücken und Drops platt fährt, dann will der von Euch oder ihr von ihm Schadenersatz. Sowas geht schief. Wenn Ihr Euch also schon immer trefft, um gemeinsam down zu hillen, dann sprecht doch mal miteinander, wie Ihr das Ding offiziell genehmigt bekommt, statt darauf zu hoffen, dass Ihr auf Dauer ungeschoren davon kommt, wenn ihr evtl. was illegales macht. Tilman hat ja nun schon oft genug deutlich gesagt, dass der Hochtaunuskreis und die Naturparkbehörde und wer immer da was zu sagen hat, positiv gestimmt sind.


----------



## Bender-Styler (23. September 2003)

Hallo,

kann man da nich irgendwas anderes machen?
Also das man die Erlubnis des eigentümers einholt (sofern er das möchte) und dann die Strecke aufbaut. Und zur eigenen Absicherung ein Schild "Befahren auf eigene Gefahr" oder so aufstellt!!!

Kann man nich sowas in der art machen? 
Ich habe sowas schon gesehen an anderen "Offiziellen" strecken!

@Tilman, kannst du mir mal ne PM schicken, wo die anderen vorgeschlagenen Strecken sind oder bzw wären?


----------



## michi220573 (23. September 2003)

Das reicht nicht aus. Da sind viel mehr Faktoren zu beachten wie Müllentsorgung, ein Klo usw. Ein Schild mit "... jeder selber Schuld ..." reicht auch sicher nicht.


----------



## Tilman (24. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bender-Styler _
> *Hallo,
> 
> kann man da nich irgendwas anderes machen?
> ...



Vorschlag: Lies Dir doch diese Thread mal von vorne bis hinten durch, zusätzlich die anderen Threads, in denen es um dieses Thema geht. Dann hast Du einige Info, die Du brauchst, damit wir eine gemeinsame Arbeitsgrundlage haben.

Erörterungen über konkrete Strecken bitte nur direkt, also ohne Nickname (oder so), Adressen incl. Mail-Adressen sind ebenfalls hier im Thread.


----------



## Bender-Styler (26. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bender-Styler _
> [Und zur eigenen Absicherung ein Schild "Befahren auf eigene Gefahr" oder so aufstellt!!!
> 
> [/B]



Als ich im Urlaub war, war ich in so einem Kleinen Dirt Park, da war das so geregelt wie im Bild unten zu sehen ist, kann man das nicht am Feldberg genauso machen oder gelten in Bayern (Wo das Foto entstand) andere Gesetze als hier in Hessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (26. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bender-Styler _
> *Als ich im Urlaub war, war ich in so einem Kleinen Dirt Park, da war das so geregelt wie im Bild unten zu sehen ist, kann man das nicht am Feldberg genauso machen oder gelten in Bayern (Wo das Foto entstand) andere Gesetze als hier in Hessen? *



Da gelten zwar andere Gesetze, aber nicht in Sachen Haftungsrecht. Darum muß man erst mal prüfen, ob denn im konkreten Fall das abgebildete Schild (wo in Bayern?) rechtlich wirksam ist. Denn das kommt sehr auf die Erkennbarkeit der Gefahren an.

Und beim Feldberg kommt es drauf an, wo auf oder am Feldberg. Nicht nur, daß das am Feldberg bekanntermaßen ein Problem ist (sollte sich langsam ´rumgesprochen haben) kommt da ja ohnehin nix konkretes ´rüber.....


----------



## michi220573 (26. September 2003)

Die Alsbacherstraße-Kollegen haben das besser gemacht. Die haben sich mit Forstamt usw. an einen Tisch gesetzt, haben die Bedingungen geklärt und bis auf Weiteres die Duldung der Behörden, die Rinne beibehalten zu dürfen. Jetzt gründen die einen Verein und los geht's. Danach dürfen sie in zugewiesenen Gebieten in gewissem Grade buddeln und bekommen sogar gefördertes Baumaterial. Und das sind nur 166 Forumuser und nicht diverse Tausend so wie hier. Tut es denen gleich und setzt Euch mit Tilman zusammen,    BEVOR !!!!!   Ihr Mist macht und Euch dann über zerstörte Strecken, die Ihr in monatelanger Kleinarbeit errichtet habt, oder über zackige Geldstrafen ärgert.

Ist das denn so schwer ?? Wenn Ihr nach so einem Gespräch merkt, dass Ihr nicht zusammen findet, ist das was anderes, als von vorn herein nicht hin zu gehen und was verbotenes zu tun.


----------



## Bender-Styler (26. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tilman _
> *
> 
> (wo in Bayern?) rechtlich wirksam ist. Denn das kommt sehr auf die Erkennbarkeit der Gefahren an.
> ...



Hallo,

das Bild ist im Niratz-Park in Bayern bei Wangen (Im Allgäu) entstanden.
Wie ist das mit so einem Gespräch? Sind die chancen gut das man die oder eine andere Strecke ofiziell nutzen kann?


----------



## michi220573 (27. September 2003)

Tilman hat weiter oben doch schon mal gesagt, lies Dir den Thread komplett durch. Er hat schonmal deutlich gemacht, dass die Behörden der Sache eher positiv entgegen sehen.


----------



## Tilman (27. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bender-Styler _
> *.......das man die oder eine andere Strecke ofiziell nutzen kann? *



Es gibt für mich _keine eine oder andere Strecke_, die ich schwarz auf weiss hätte. Wie micha schon schrieb, lies Dir den Thread durch und dann mach´ Vorschläge, meinetwegen bei mir im Büro


----------



## Bender-Styler (8. Oktober 2003)

*Hier ist mein Vorschlag:* Legalisiert einfach die vorhandene DH-Strecke am Feldberg, dann haben wir fahrer endlich unsere RUHE und ihr auch! 
Ich verstehe nicht was daren soooo schwer sein kann, oder so schwer zu begreifen sein 
Außerdem ist die Strecke ja bekannt und du @Tilman müsstest sie auch kennen (Pläde darüber haben...) und bestimmt schon gefahren sein! Oder?  


Na dann


----------



## michi220573 (8. Oktober 2003)

Es ist einfach unglaublich ... Ich habe dem Bender aus "Futurama" unrecht getan.

@Tilman: Wenn Du auf Bender-Styler's Beitrag antwortest, mal bitte Dein Gesicht dazu ...


----------



## zoomi (8. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Tilman (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von michi220573 _
> *@Tilman: Wenn Du auf Bender-Styler's Beitrag antwortest, mal bitte Dein Gesicht dazu ... *



Sorry, das wäre entartete Kunst  

Ich habe aber in einem anderen Thread meine Meinung zu gewissen Zähigkeiten im Verfahren gepostet.

*Behörden fressen keine Biker (außer mitternachts)*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bender-Styler (18. Januar 2004)

Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> BULLSHIT !
> 
> Eben kommt mir ein Vermerk auf den Tisch.
> 
> ...



Hier ist deine *ANTWORT* auf die ''Frage'' mit den 600 Unterschriften,Schaust du hier  vielleicht haben eure schönen Behörden   auch die Unterschriften Verschlampt    !!!! Wie wärs damit!!!


----------



## Chalenger (10. November 2011)

hey wurd ja lang schon nix mehr hier geschrieben  hab mir jetzt nen neues bike zugelegt und wollt man downhill ausprobieren hab gelesen feldberg soll da ganz gut gut sein kann mir einer sagen wo da genauer?? und was bräucht ich außer helm noch so an schutzkleidung??
und würd mich freuen mit ein paar da dann mal ne runde zu fahren


----------



## Chalenger (10. November 2011)

sorry irgendwie bin ich jetzt im falschen feld gelandet


----------



## Chalenger (10. November 2011)

hey wurd ja lang schon nix mehr hier geschrieben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  hab mir jetzt nen neues bike zugelegt und wollt man downhill  ausprobieren hab gelesen feldberg soll da ganz gut gut sein kann mir  einer sagen wo da genauer?? und was bräucht ich außer helm noch so an  schutzkleidung??
und würd mich freuen mit ein paar da dann mal ne runde zu fahren


----------



## Chalenger (10. November 2011)

ok so also nochmal sorry hab nur nicht richtig geschaut stimmt also doch hier


----------



## Xah88 (11. November 2011)

Challenger wird mit 2x L geschrieben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chalenger (11. November 2011)

xa88 wird ohne h geschrieben  das ist ein name den kann man schreiben wie man will


----------

